
Judge rules 40 unvaccinated children can't go back to school - Ultramanoid
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_49d9b01639f53dfe2d1270d21a0cbe3d
======
apacheCamel
It is so sad that these kids need to be punished for the actions of their
parents. They are now missing an important part of their education due to a
backwards belief held by their parents. I seriously doubt any of these parents
will take the time to home-school these kids in the correct fashion or at all.
I am just in disbelief it needs to come to this.

~~~
ChrisRR
Or even worse, they might use the time off to teach them about their beliefs
about vaccines

------
ChrisRR
I agree with not letting these children go back to school. Putting these
children's healths at risk is a serious case of bad parenting and I'm glad the
courts have stepped in to look after these children where the parents won't

~~~
oligopoly
Surely what's the point of vaccination if it doesn't protect the children?

~~~
ergothus
Vaccination isnt 100% effective. When people talk about herd immunity, the
"free riders" it tolerates should be are those that were vaccinated yet it
didn't take. If one of them gets sick, the disease wont be able to transmit to
the others because of those that are immune. Adding other non-vaccinated
people to the mix increases the odds that these vaccinated-but-vulnerable
people will be at risk as the disease is able to find enough transmission to
stay viable.

------
Ultramanoid
There's a point where if something becomes a public health risk, it must be
legally regulated. Those people are getting there.

